# Batteries available soon!



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

I talked today with an "executive" with International Battery Inc. He told me that they have purchased the "tech rights" from their chinese supplier and have retooled to manufacture the batteries for themselves. He went into great detail how they were going to produce a quality 150ah to 250ah Lithium module in different group sizes. (as in 144v, 230 and 300v etc.) The modules should be half the current cost and should be available starting in late October if everything goes as planned. They will include their own battery management system with each module. He also stated they will update their website to reflect this direction soon. I await with great anticipation!


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

kcblkeeley said:


> I talked today with an "executive" with International Battery Inc. He told me that they have purchased the "tech rights" from their chinese supplier and have retooled to manufacture the batteries for themselves. He went into great detail how they were going to produce a quality 150ah to 250ah Lithium module in different group sizes. (as in 144v, 230 and 300v etc.) The modules should be half the current cost and should be available starting in late October if everything goes as planned. They will include their own battery management system with each module. He also stated they will update their website to reflect this direction soon. I await with great anticipation!


their Chinese supplier was Thunder Sky - were the rights TS's to sell in the first place?

And why are you posting this in the newsbot section?


----------



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

He told me that they had purchased the tech rights from them. He didn't go into detail on that fact. He did sound very animated about the modules they were creating as far as universal applications and such. And I posted it here because I thought what he had to say was newsworthy. Maybe it should be moved?


----------

